# Available puppies at Its Magic Maltese



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

These puppies are really cute. 
Resonable price, AKC registered, champion blood lines

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=13007:attachment]

Cute puppy









ginny


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I always love looking at puppy pictures.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> These puppies are really cute.
> Resonable price, AKC registered, champion blood lines
> 
> http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/[/B]



Hi Tina, 
Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I recognize the picture of Andy from Dian sending it to me when he finished.
This is a nice site. Lots of information. Thanks


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I recognize the picture of Andy from Dian sending it to me when he finished.
> This is a nice site. Lots of information. Thanks[/B]



Yes, I took that picture the weekend Andy finished. Dian and I co-own him.

Faye
Bella Maltese


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tina! Welcome! Glad to have you aboard. You are welcome to let others know that you are the breeder of my Circe.





















You should post the pictures you have of your puppies to the board here rather than the link to your web site we all love photos


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Tina, I went to the web sight, you have beautiful dogs. Welcome to SM


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Tina,

Welcome to SM!! It's great to have you here.

Charmaine


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=12992:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Puppies!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

From the above posts, I guess you're the "Tina" who owns the site. Your Malts are so pretty!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Beautiful dogs and pups!!!!


----------

